
Uber driverless cars stay on road, defying San Francisco and CA DMV - anigbrowl
http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21711904-worrying-experiments-new-form-social-control-chinas-digital-dictatorship
======
Tempest1981
More here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13198079](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13198079)

